
Dart can now produce self-contained, native executables for macOS, Win and Linux - illuminated
https://medium.com/dartlang/dart2native-a76c815e6baf
======
NetOpWibby
Title should specify _command-line_ apps. I thought it could produce desktop
GUI apps.

~~~
DavidCanHelp
Though not the point of the article, it can indeed. I have created desktop GUI
apps for Mac, Linux, and Windows in Dart using Flutter. It is still
experimental and under development, but here's how:
[https://github.com/flutter/flutter/wiki/Desktop-
shells](https://github.com/flutter/flutter/wiki/Desktop-shells)

~~~
illuminated
I'm practicing with Dart for the past year and have just started trying to do
some desktop programming, that's how I stumbled upon the link above. Desktop
is still immature with Flutter, but is being worked on and I hope it will get
a faster track from the team than web support.

------
crudbug
Can we design languages that target DartVM ?

I haven’t seen much documentation around DartVM.

~~~
illuminated
In theory, you can write another language frontend for the Dart VM, but it
isn't being utilized a lot as I can tell.

Here's a year and a half old page describing the Dart VM's internals:
[https://mrale.ph/dartvm/](https://mrale.ph/dartvm/)

Also, here are two examples of different frontend add-ons for the Dart VM,
although outdated:
[https://github.com/thosakwe/bullseye](https://github.com/thosakwe/bullseye)
and [https://github.com/jvasileff/ceylon-
dart](https://github.com/jvasileff/ceylon-dart)

~~~
thosakwe
If you check out the dev branch of bullseye, I'm currently working on a
rewrite, but it's on pause for a few months while I work on an internship.

~~~
illuminated
Kudos for the work!

Out of curiosity: what is the inspiration for this and what's the goal?

~~~
thosakwe
The inspiration is OCaml. I've used it a lot, and some of its best features,
like sum types, are missing from Dart (and many mainstream languages).

As for the goal, I just want to finish it for now. I don't intend to publish
packages in Bullseye, rather just to use it in projects to consume existing
Dart libraries.

~~~
illuminated
Have heard praises about OCaml, but never tried myself.

Good luck!

